# An app for music study?



## jegreenwood

I just finished a music appreciation course on Bach's works for keyboard and have a slightly more than rudimentary understanding of music theory. I would like to deepen this understanding by analyzing some of these works (starting with the Inventions and moving forward). To do this I'd like to find an app that lets me slow down music without changing pitch. JRiver does this, but the sound often become severely distorted. I also have a DJ app that can do this on my iPad. But maybe there's something better.

By the way, I just received Schirmer's 600+ page Bach Ultimate Piano Collection, so I have lots of music to analyze.


----------



## HopeMccuin

There are many apps for music theory but not many that go in depth. Maybe think of going to a music store and getting a more in depth book? I have a theory book which goes quite in depth but to be honest, was a bit pricey.


----------



## Pugg

HopeMccuin said:


> There are many apps for music theory but not many that go in depth. Maybe think of going to a music store and getting a more in depth book? I have a theory book which goes quite in depth but to be honest, was a bit pricey.


Good advice on your first post, welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Typically I prefer more "medieval" methods, if you will. I'll purchase scores of the piece in question and analyze it that way. It's much easier to appreciate the music in that sense, and is great practice. It's like learning to read all over again!


----------



## jegreenwood

To be clear, I have the sheet music (as I mentioned above). What i want is something that lets me control playback of the music - slow it down without changing pitch, so I can follow it more carefully, maybe an equalizer so I can focus on different octaves. Actually I may not do better than a DJ app.


----------



## KenOC

The free program Audacity lets you change the speed of a music file without changing the pitch.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/audacity/


----------



## kwokboy

audio or MIDI ?

amazing slow downer for audio
Cubase for midi


----------



## jegreenwood

kwokboy said:


> audio or MIDI ?
> 
> amazing slow downer for audio
> Cubase for midi


Audio. But I'll keep it in mind.


----------

